# Betta fish contest!



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Betta picture contest!
This is not an official contest sponsored by www.bettafish.com or any affiliates. No staff members are involved.
How to enter: Post a clear picture of your betta and please state name and sex. BF rules apply.
*Winners with the most reactions/likes wins!

Rules:
1. Please do not comment in this thread, I would like to keep it a picture only thread
2. Please, do not judge one another's picture
3. Multiple pictures are allowed but Please, only one picture per post
4. Owners must take pictures of their bettas themselves
5. No pictures of off the web or other websites
6. No professional photo's. please.

I will paint the winning betta!
Contest ends at the end of each month.


Thank you and have fun!


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Akila, Female. (old pic)


----------



## davidloocl (Oct 28, 2021)

Chelsea, Male


----------



## davidloocl (Oct 28, 2021)

Spurs, Male


----------



## splishysplashy (Oct 27, 2021)

Spike, male


----------



## splishysplashy (Oct 27, 2021)

Wesley, male


----------



## sweetnadja (Sep 23, 2021)

Nadja, (male but also my baby girl)


----------



## davidloocl (Oct 28, 2021)

Chelsea, Male. 
Blue is the color, Chelsea is the name!!! 😂


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Archie male


----------



## ⨂ faith_the_betta ⨂ (Oct 5, 2021)

Faithlynn, Female








I miss you baby S.I.P.


----------



## BILLIE'S-MOM (Nov 17, 2021)

Billie male butterfly sry if its blurry ( SIP Billie)


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Blaze, male plakat


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Spotty, plakat male. RIP spotty


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Hey everyone! Sorry that this is super late. I forgot all about it lol. 

And, we have a winner!

@splishysplashy with Spike! 

I will post the painting soon! Thank you everyone!

This thread can be closed now.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats @splishysplashy! Spike is so handsome! 😍


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Congrats! Spike is gorgeous!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry that this is super late. I forgot all about it lol.
> 
> And, we have a winner!
> 
> ...


Ummmmm how come I don’t see the painting? Is it that you haven’t posted it yet?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

XDbetta said:


> Ummmmm how come I don’t see the painting? Is it that you haven’t posted it yet?


Here is the thread for the paintings lol. Betta fish contest winners paintings!


----------



## Fishie:D (1 mo ago)

Cute fish!


----------

